# GHRP-2 anxiety



## BroncoJunkie (Jun 1, 2012)

What are you guys doing to control this?  I love how my body is reacting to this stuff so quitting is not an option until my Rips land..


----------



## Thresh (Jun 1, 2012)

Never heard of this side with this product. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's probably due to an increase in cortisol levels.  Try taking a few grams of Vitamin C per day and see if that helps.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm suffering from severe GHRP-2 anxiety...

USPS is screwing around with my order of the stuff, letting it sit in processing for two days a mere 20 miles from my home rather than handing it off for delivery! This is the worst anxiety I've ever experienced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 1, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I'm suffering from severe GHRP-2 anxiety...
> 
> USPS is screwing around with my order of the stuff, letting it sit in processing for two days a mere 20 miles from my home rather than handing it off for delivery! This is the worst anxiety I've ever experienced!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That sucks.. I got screwed today by my mail guy.  Had my Protein coming.. tracker confirmed it was out for delivery.  It was raining hard as hell.. he pulls up, throws some shit in the box and drives off.  Didn't even put a notice in there. Asshole.. I had to go online to do the redelivery.  Guess I'll be seeing his ass tomorrow.  lol.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 1, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That sucks.. I got screwed today by my mail guy.  Had my Protein coming.. tracker confirmed it was out for delivery.  It was raining hard as hell.. he pulls up, throws some shit in the box and drives off.  Didn't even put a notice in there. Asshole.. I had to go online to do the redelivery.  Guess I'll be seeing his ass tomorrow.  lol.



I'd be seeing his ass alright, and my boot would get a closeup view!!


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> That sucks.. I got screwed today by my mail guy.  Had my Protein coming.. tracker confirmed it was out for delivery.  It was raining hard as hell.. he pulls up, throws some shit in the box and drives off.  Didn't even put a notice in there. Asshole.. I had to go online to do the redelivery.  Guess I'll be seeing his ass tomorrow.  lol.



I got a sorry mail carrier as well - She willpull up with my goods throw a slip in the box and burn rubber - the last time I ran out my door chased her 100 yards dwn the road and told her to get the hell out of that box car and bring me my pack


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

BroncoJunkie said:


> What are you guys doing to control this?  I love how my body is reacting to this stuff so quitting is not an option until my Rips land..



shoot Bro - I would run the rips and the ghrp 2 = synergistic mega pin


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 2, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I got a sorry mail carrier as well - She willpull up with my goods throw a slip in the box and burn rubber - the last time I ran out my door chased her 100 yards dwn the road and told her to get the hell out of that box car and bring me my pack




damn we must have the same person. They have the pack with them but there to lazy to get out and walk to the door and drop it off so they rather throw a slip in the mailbox.I finally talked to her and she was complaining like you have a pack almost everyday..... I was like well isn't that your fucking job to deliver packs!


----------



## fsoe (Jun 2, 2012)

Lordsks said:


> damn we must have the same person. They have the pack with them but there to lazy to get out and walk to the door and drop it off so they rather throw a slip in the mailbox.I finally talked to her and she was complaining like you have a pack almost everyday..... I was like well isn't that your fucking job to deliver packs!



Amen to that - My step dad is a post master so I know the $$ some of these people that have been there for years make and its not to shabby to ride around and put mail in boxes --- Lazy and spoiled


----------

